# Dell SP2208WFP. Is it 'too old' ?



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2013)

That's my monitor's model no. I have been using it for almost 5 years now. It has served me fantastic, but I was wondering has it gone outdated? I mean 1680x1050 is okay with me. And I know that there is NO real OLED monitors out there ( I won't buy those LCD crapped LED stuff). But I was wondering about IPS panels. I mean how are they? Are they really good? Will it be a huge step up from my current one?

Thanks in advance.

Saurav.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> That's my monitor's model no. I have been using it for almost 5 years now. It has served me fantastic, but I was wondering has it gone outdated? I mean 1680x1050 is okay with me. And I know that there is NO real OLED monitors out there ( I won't buy those LCD crapped LED stuff). But I was wondering about IPS panels. I mean how are they? Are they really good? Will it be a huge step up from my current one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Saurav.



3 Weeks back I bought Dell S2240L
Its a 22" IPS LCD
S2240L 54.6 cm (21.5") Monitor with LED Panel Details

Pretty good IMO, checkout the link I posted. colors are very good with nice blacks


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems like a nice one. What's the price of it atm? 
Also I would like to have 24", if I upgrade, as my current one is 22"already.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Seems like a nice one. What's the price of it atm?
> Also I would like to have 24", if I upgrade, as my current one is 22"already.



22" costs 9k and 24 might cost you roughly 12k or lesser.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks pal. That seems nice pricing! 12k for 24", wow! 
Wonder how much could I get for mine, lol..


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks pal. That seems nice pricing! 12k for 24", wow!
> Wonder how much could I get for mine, lol..



IMO, if your monitors serves fine till now, then stick to it. GTX 580 with 1680x1050 might be a big hit for number of games with ultra or anything above High.

Also the size difference between 22 & 24 is not that great.

Selling your existing Monitor might not fetch you atleast half of the new ST24xx.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

In the past 5 years my monitor never gave me even a slightest problem, even for one minute! I love it. And I can live without extra 240x30 pixels, and extra 2" also, but what I was wondering about the quality of the display. Mine is a normal one, and the only considerable ones are the IPS paneled, but I don't know how much better the display is than my one.
If it were like mobiles, LCD vs OLED (true) then I'd change it without even hesitating but I'm sure the difference is not that big, however I've never seen an IPS monitor physically, so can't comment.
Thanks for your input Debasish.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> In the past 5 years my monitor never gave me even a slightest problem, even for one minute! I love it. And I can live without extra 240x30 pixels, and extra 2" also, but what I was wondering about the quality of the display. Mine is a normal one, and the only considerable ones are the IPS paneled, but I don't know how much better the display is than my one.
> If it were like mobiles, LCD vs OLED (true) then I'd change it without even hesitating but I'm sure the difference is not that big, however I've never seen an IPS monitor physically, so can't comment.
> Thanks for your input Debasish.



Well again it depends, what you do with it.

If you just game, read for few hours & watch one or two movie on weekend with Dell Sp2208WFP, then i won't recommend you to shift to Dell S Series. It has nothing more to offer you than burning money.

The only advantage here with the upgrade is higher resolution & higher contrast ratio. but if you look into the other hand, then your GTX 580 might not be a capable Card for 1080p gaming after few yrs.

If you really looking forward to upgrade, then get either a 120Hz Monitor or get a higher resolution monitor like Dell u2712. But mark my words, the moment you upgrade your monitor to higher resolution, you gonna need to upgrade your GPU too. Think about the investment.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> Well again it depends, what you do with it.
> 
> If you just game, read for few hours & watch one or two movie on weekend with Dell Sp2208WFP, then i won't recommend you to shift to Dell S Series. It has nothing more to offer you than burning money.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true magina 
The only reason I shifted to FHD was 
1: more pixels on screen = more space for drawing = bigger canvas
2: IPS panel = true colors = better looking artwork
3: dual input lets me connect multiple devices to the monitor

120Hz is cool if it adds frames to video to reduce jitter
It also helps you play games better in 3D

For games, I'd stick with old 1360x768 as older cards will not let you use the native res and games would all be blurred at low res.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Spoken like a true magina
> The only reason I shifted to FHD was
> 1: more pixels on screen = more space for drawing = bigger canvas
> 2: IPS panel = true colors = better looking artwork
> ...



If OP plays game, then its not a worthy investment. already Dell Sp2208WFP offers multiple inputs like DVI, HDMI & VGA. You can connect most out of it.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

If OP plays game? Yes pal, I play games! I can't live without games!
Movies? I used to watch 4/5 movies every week, but now due to work pressure it's more or less 8-10 per month.
Yes, considering the money and my GPU, I will rethink about this in a couple of years from now, but now.
Thanks guys for the valuable suggestions.


----------

